# A First The Very Tough Swan Vestas Match Strike



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

These swan vestas matches really are very very difficult to light see how slowly it ignites when hit. I have uploaded two more video's today but you will have to go to my you tube channel 4030bing to see them one is advertising what i sell and the other is a match strike with advertising content


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

good 1 mate! nice to see you at it again, i think we all missed your accent and shooting vids!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Congratulations Hawk. Well done.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

It looks like it's lighting in slow motion!


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

that was wonderful. Thanks for not doing it on the first try!


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

great shooting!!
Question: do you have to use "strike anywhere" matches or can you use strike on box matches too? i've never attempted it


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

newconvert said:


> great shooting!!
> Question: do you have to use "strike anywhere" matches or can you use strike on box matches too? i've never attempted it


Matches that strike on any surface if it strikes on a brick wall or concrete floor you should be able to do it, if it only strikes on the matchbox it would need the components of both the match head and strike pad together to strike, making it a safety match and not able to light any other way.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting!!! We can all hear the joy in your voice. Congratulations! You are an inspiration.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Not that you need any help hawk because that shot was legend but.... would vinegering the steel balls to give a rusty surface cause more friction as the ball passes the match making the shot more achievable consistently?great shooting though.​


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

luxor5 said:


> Not that you need any help hawk because that shot was legend but.... would vinegering the steel balls to give a rusty surface cause more friction as the ball passes the match making the shot more achievable consistently?great shooting though.​


I did vinegar some once but it did not make any difference although you would think it might help.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

great shot that is incredible, i have some swan vestas so i might just have to give that a go.


----------

